# Pentax Takumar Lens Radiation for Pentax 6x7 Lenses



## BaronKatz (Sep 22, 2015)

Hello All!

I've been doing photography for 15+ years now. I shoot 35mm, Medium Format and Large Format. For most of my fashion and portrait work I use a Hasselblad 501C currently but am looking to get a Pentax 6x7, 67 or 67II with a 105mm F2.5 but I read on this site Radioactive lenses that the Takumer 105mm f2.5 is made with radioactive Thorium glass.

My question is whether this is for ALL the 105mm f2.5 lenses or only the older Takumar branded ones (the newer ones that just say Pentax are not radioactive)? When did Pentax switch over to non-thorium lens elements? How can I know which ones don't have it? Were there any other lenses that were radioactive?

Also I am debating between buying the three different Pentax camera's. The II is obviously more expensive but I want a really bright WHITE viewfinder. I can't stand it when they have the split finder and the yellowing. Do all of them have that? Thank you!

The reason for switching is that I really love the Bokeh, Contrast and look you get with the 105mm F2.5 Takumar and many other Pentax lenses, it's very similar to the 110MM/F2 Hasselblad Zeiss lens but for a lot less money. I can't afford the Hasselblad Zeiss lenses that I really want so this is a much cheaper option + it seems more ergonomic and compact to travel with.


----------

